# Just introducing myself with some pics..



## AchillesVT (Oct 20, 2012)

Name's Tom. I've been lifting seriously for 3.5-4 years (first 6months-odd was filled with noob mistakes so I dont tend to count it). I've been a natural from the get-go. I've just placed 2nd in my first competition at the UKBFF Welsh Championships (Beginner's class), and though I did qualify for the British, I feel my physique is better suited to the classic. So I will be competing at the Stars of Tomorrow & London Classic this November.

Here are a few pics:

*Left: 2008-2009 *

*
Right: Sept/Oct 2012*

*
*

*
*









Also here's a collage of my most recent pics. Around 4 weeks out:










I'm sure I'll be lurking this forum for a while until I get used to the general etiquette here 

Feel free to ask any q's. Will answer as many as I can tonight, and will drop in regularly.

Thanks for your time!

Tom


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking shredded! (no ****)

What's your routine been like over the years? Mainly strength or hypertrophy?

How many months did you spend for bulking and cutting?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Natty?

Fair play!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Bloody good work there, mate! Look forward to hearing more about your routines etc.

FYI I look WAY better than that, I'd post pic's as proof but my dog ate them along with my home work.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

thats the physique I aspire to have

how old are you?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Am I right in thinking that UKBFF competitions are untested?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

very nice and I mean that in the most **** way possible haha!!

On a serious note, fair play for natty, some details on your diet and training if you have time to put it up


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Am I right in thinking that UKBFF competitions are untested?


sh1t just got potentially serious h34r:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing physique and transformation. wow!!!! shredded.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

3.5-4 year? TEACH ME!!!!!!*

*loads of ****


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt 1 said:


> sh1t just got potentially serious h34r:


I'm not saying anything... other than placing 2nd in an untested federation comp (even the beginners) is one hell of an achievement for a natty that's only been training 3.5-4 years!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great work mate, and achieving it natty is just incredible. Well done


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the boards mate, looking well..


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

creatine ??

cut to F**k mate , respect


----------



## airkyd (Jun 9, 2011)

i dont care if its natty or not !! that physique is absolutely amazing. TOP STUFF


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome mate, let us in on some of your routine and diets mate


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Guy's a friendly dude though... been introducing himself all over the net :lol:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&oq=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Don't get me wrong, not hating... awesome physique, but just suspect he might be trying to promote his fb page that adversities his pt service a bit more than he wants to be a part of the forum.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Guy's a friendly dude though... been introducing himself all over the net :lol:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&oq=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Guy's a friendly dude though... been introducing himself all over the net :lol:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&oq=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not hating... awesome physique, but just suspect he might be trying to promote his fb page that adversities his pt service a bit more than he wants to be a part of the forum.


Great work Mark  I agree...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just happen to work in internet marketing... can spot it a mile off.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

thread fail.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Get him on Jeremy Kyle for a drugs test i say.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

He's about as natural as man on man sexy time. Sigh. Great physique though


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

2004mark said:


> suspect he might be trying to promote his fb page that adversities his pt service a bit more than he wants to be a part of the forum.[/quote


I dunno.... seems to be a bit of a forum whore elsewhere:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=147433613&page=1

:innocent:


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Is anyone else relieved he didn't acheive that naturally?

Kudos to the suspicious crew at UK-M, good work!


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

he's been posting on the misc for ages...

i believe he is natty, i know he's done some clen thou..

pictures of him a lot younger can tell he had good genetics


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thinking about it, that Lazar Angelov claims natty and this guy has a similar physic.

But Lazar has been training for 8 years or so..

Still great results nat or otherwise!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Great work @2004mark. Consider this grounds for promotion to Detective Chief Inspector @2004mark


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Guy's a friendly dude though... been introducing himself all over the net :lol:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&oq=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not hating... awesome physique, but just suspect he might be trying to promote his fb page that adversities his pt service a bit more than he wants to be a part of the forum.


repssss


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hes 5 foot tall and 12 stone defo natty .


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't believe anyone is natural anymore.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Is that the Kanji for Ju Jitsu on your back?


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome shape and Natural, there is hope after all.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U use to be on Pof, and my Facebook for a while lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> U use to be on Pof, and my Facebook for a while lol


im also sure he was on crimewatch the other day...

its all adding up now pal


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Guy's a friendly dude though... been introducing himself all over the net :lol:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&oq=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not hating... awesome physique, but just suspect he might be trying to promote his fb page that adversities his pt service a bit more than he wants to be a part of the forum.


HHAHAHAAAHAAAA!!!! OWNED!!! awesome work! :beer:


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

well since this thread failed, im gna high jack it........ how do we DIRECTLY target the lateral head of the triceps? can we? the one on the outer side . refer to pic 4 (horizontally)


----------



## AchillesVT (Oct 20, 2012)

Major apologies for the delay all! When I signed up, I couldnt post a thread until a Mod had approved it. I waited until the next day and still hadnt gone through so I kinda forgot about it!

Just to clear some things up. Yes, I ofcourse would like to offer my services to people if they want it (I've only just set up the thing fyi). But I signed up to this forum to use it, not spam it. I wont be pushing any service in threads. I'd like to help if I can.



2004mark said:


> Am I right in thinking that UKBFF competitions are untested?


It is. But it was my first contest and the guys at the gym have been asking me to compete so I thought why not. Never expected to place so highly though. I will be competing in the natural tested federations next year. The UKBFF show was just on at the time I decided to compete.



cudsyaj said:


> very nice and I mean that in the most **** way possible haha!!
> 
> On a serious note, fair play for natty, some details on your diet and training if you have time to put it up


Thank you mate. I have pretty much been on a lean gaining routine for the past couple of years. Used a very similar but personalised routine to Yates Blood & Guts. Since the beginning of this year I have added a lot more volume and concentrated much more on form & mind muscle connection. Ive had some great results from it.

Diet pre-cut was a typical bulk diet, plus a relaxed intake of whatever I want on top... Just not overdoing it. During my cut everything's been lean & bland. Fish, chicken breast, pasta, rice, fruit, etc. Macro split of 40/40/20 to 50/30/20 (C/P/F). I like to keep my carbs higher than protein. Seems to work quite well for me.



2004mark said:


> I'm not saying anything... other than placing 2nd in an untested federation comp (even the beginners) is one hell of an achievement for a natty that's only been training 3.5-4 years!


Thank you. But I am genuinely natty. To clarify, Ive NEVER used steroids. Im not twisting the definition (on/off vs cruise) like some "natty's" do.



AL_KILLIYA said:


> creatine ??
> 
> cut to F**k mate , respect


There's creatine in my superpump, but other than that I dont bother with it. Cheers mate


----------



## AchillesVT (Oct 20, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Guy's a friendly dude though... been introducing himself all over the net :lol:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&oq=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not hating... awesome physique, but just suspect he might be trying to promote his fb page that adversities his pt service a bit more than he wants to be a part of the forum.







But seriously, I tend to stay professional and help (and also learn) what I can from these boards. Pls dont see me in a bad light :S



BoxerJay said:


> Is that the Kanji for Ju Jitsu on your back?


It is indeed. Used to train traditional before I started bodybuilding



Gotista said:


> well since this thread failed, im gna high jack it........ how do we DIRECTLY target the lateral head of the triceps? can we? the one on the outer side . refer to pic 4 (horizontally)


I like to use the rope pull downs with my elbows slightly flaired. Trying to focus/visualise the exact area I need to work. Other than that, I tend to alternate short/long ROM on the cable push downs. That tends to kill them


----------



## AchillesVT (Oct 20, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Looking shredded! (no ****)
> 
> What's your routine been like over the years? Mainly strength or hypertrophy?
> 
> How many months did you spend for bulking and cutting?


Thanks mate. Mainly Yates HIT (Blood & Guts) while I was packing on mass, then more volume, more MMC while cutting. I was pretty much lean gaining up until I started my cut in June this year!



Matt 1 said:


> thats the physique I aspire to have
> 
> how old are you?


Thanks mate. Im 27


----------



## AchillesVT (Oct 20, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Guy's a friendly dude though... been introducing himself all over the net :lol:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&oq=%22Name's+Tom.+I've+been+lifting+seriously+for+3.5-4+years+(first+6months-odd+was+filled+with+noob+mistakes+so+I+dont%22&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not hating... awesome physique, but just suspect he might be trying to promote his fb page that adversities his pt service a bit more than he wants to be a part of the forum.





2004mark said:


> Just happen to work in internet marketing... can spot it a mile off.


Clever girl.... 

Serious note though. Im not here to push a service or spam the board. Obviously it'd be nice to get my name out there. But I want to do it the right way, and help here. And also learn while Im at it. Hope we all didnt get off on the wrong foot.



PowerMyself said:


> Is anyone else relieved he didn't acheive that naturally?
> 
> Kudos to the suspicious crew at UK-M, good work!


I did achieve that naturally.



BoxerJay said:


> Is that the Kanji for Ju Jitsu on your back?


yes it is  Used to train it a lot before I started bodybuilding. Joint manipulation & bodybuilding do not mix though unfortunately so one had to go


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, a shame really but you're looking in fantastic shape, could be a younger Terry O'Neill 

http://haigreport.com/jpgFileImagesJimTierney/SenseiTerryONeill5thDanShotokanStreetCombatVeteranBestWishesJimTierneyGymDojo.jpg


----------



## AchillesVT (Oct 20, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> Yeah, a shame really but you're looking in fantastic shape, could be a younger Terry O'Neill
> 
> http://haigreport.com/jpgFileImagesJimTierney/SenseiTerryONeill5thDanShotokanStreetCombatVeteranBestWishesJimTierneyGymDojo.jpg


Couldnt grow a beard like him though lol. Dudes ripped


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

How tall are u mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Great physique mate, you do seem to have some noticeable gear spots on your back but so what, even with gear you've achieved a decent physique. If you want to claim your natty then fair enough, maybe you are.

Which show you aiming for next year?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

AchillesVT said:


> But seriously, I tend to stay professional and help (and also learn) what I can from these boards. Pls dont see me in a bad light :S


Since you probably think I'm a bit of a cvnt already I might as well keep it up :lol:

What's with the influx of copy-and-paste intros across the bb'ing boards over the last week... must be some motivation behind it. Just being nosy :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Natty, not natty, who cares. We all know anyway, but hes protecting himself. Thats cool in my eyes. Just dont be an idiot people.

Either way, looking great. Nice pop to hamstrings.


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Either way it's very impressive and you can acheive that naturally.

Your diet must be spot on 24/7. When you're that ripped a very good physique looks even better.


----------



## AchillesVT (Oct 20, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> How tall are u mate


5ft8 mate 



liam0810 said:


> Great physique mate, you do seem to have some noticeable gear spots on your back but so what, even with gear you've achieved a decent physique. If you want to claim your natty then fair enough, maybe you are.
> 
> Which show you aiming for next year?


I always got those spots. I get them from my dax wax getting on my pillow (not even kidding). Since I started wearing t-shirts to bed I dont get spots on my shoulders anymore. But the red scars dont go away for ages

Next show should be the London Classic in November, then will be competing in a number of shows next year, including the natty ones. Just wanna get into it and see where it takes me tbh. Pointless putting years of work in and not display it at these events



2004mark said:


> Since you probably think I'm a bit of a cvnt already I might as well keep it up :lol:
> 
> What's with the influx of copy-and-paste intros across the bb'ing boards over the last week... must be some motivation behind it. Just being nosy :beer:


Get yourself out there they said... lol nah not at all mate. I can totally understand where you're coming from. Basically up until recently no one knows who I was. I kept to myself and just lifted for a hobby to clear my head. Ofcourse I'd like to get my name out there. But not just to push a service. The facebook is mainly for people to follow progress anyway leading up to the shows. I admit I probably didnt go about it the right way. Might need some marketing tips from you 

Been a member of another board for a few years, but mostly used it for fun, to troll or pass the time. Decided its time to be a bit more serious and helpful, especially in the UK area. Which is why Ive gone for UK boards.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

looking great and shredded mate, your back needs to come up from what i can see but those hamstrings are looking fantastic!!!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Pretty damn ripped. Welcome.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha Tom!

Been a while mate, you used to have me on Facebook before you deactivated your account.

Are you still going in the Marines?

Looking as good as ever man!


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

good physique . and Good luck on your show .


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Be proud of yourself mate.. amazing shape! very motivating!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I didn't even get a hello lol

Seriously tho Tom, repeat what everyone else has said looking great and well done on the 2nd place come a long way since I last spoke to u. Well done!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I dont get it. If this is possibly naturally, after "only" 4 years of training.. Why do people take steroids? I'm baffled.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

L11 said:


> I dont get it. If this is possibly naturally, after "only" 4 years of training.. Why do people take steroids? I'm baffled.


Does it matter if he's taken anything or not? Either way he's done an amazing job. Plus some people have good genetics..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

fawking brilliant


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Does it matter if he's taken anything or not?


Well yea... Because if he's done that without taking anything, yet some people get NOWHERE near that even taking steroids, it makes you wonder what the point is (something I've always wondered anyway).. People tell me they take steroids to get faster results, but 4 years is pretty fast to get into shape like that I'd say!

And if you thought I was speculating to whether he has or hasn't, I'll just take his word for it, I don't see why someone would lie about it, he'd get almost as much accolade for saying he got that physique with drugs!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> And if you thought I was speculating to whether he has or hasn't, I'll just take his word for it, I don't see why someone would lie about it,


what is going to get him more clients as a PT saying he took loads of gear to get there or did it all natty?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

kingdale said:


> what is going to get him more clients as a PT saying he took loads of gear to get there or did it all natty?


I must've missed something because I hadn't seen him advertising his services, my bad.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

L11 said:


> Well yea... Because if he's done that without taking anything, yet some people get NOWHERE near that even taking steroids, it makes you wonder what the point is (something I've always wondered anyway).. People tell me they take steroids to get faster results, but 4 years is pretty fast to get into shape like that I'd say!
> 
> And if you thought I was speculating to whether he has or hasn't, I'll just take his word for it, I don't see why someone would lie about it, he'd get almost as much accolade for saying he got that physique with drugs!


Well some people prob wouldn't get that naturally.. It depends on u really a lot of the time I think. I so much as look at a dumbbell and my bodyfat goes down lol but it's not the same for a lot of people.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gear or not still pretty bloody amazing and some people just have the genetics possible for this its just that simple, i have sh!t genetics but iv cleaned up my diet pretty good and got different results even changed my training routine up abit, bodybuilding spits the truth in your face its honest and if you look in the mirror gear or not if your not getting the results you want, then your doing something wrong or need to change things up abit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Natty or not, looking well m8!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

what cycle you running at the mo .


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello Aggressive.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

how did you get that cut?

This is a better transformation then a lot of steroid logs i've seen over a longer period... :whistling:

nevertheless, great physique


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

AchillesVT said:


> Name's Tom. I've been lifting seriously for 3.5-4 years (first 6months-odd was filled with noob mistakes so I dont tend to count it). I've been a natural from the get-go. I've just placed 2nd in my first competition at the UKBFF Welsh Championships (Beginner's class), and though I did qualify for the British, I feel my physique is better suited to the classic. So I will be competing at the Stars of Tomorrow & London Classic this November.
> 
> Here are a few pics:
> 
> ...


stunning!


----------

